# Center Brace Repair



## RandallW20 (Jan 30, 2009)

I was given a 120 gal aquarium for Christmas. But, the center brace on top has been melted and warped. Evidently it was a reptile tank and the heat lamp melted it or something. Anyhow, how could I repair this to a functioning fish tank? Thanks! Randall


----------



## Angel079 (Feb 14, 2007)

Tick glass strips and a LOT aquarium silicon (found at your home store) and being a 120g I'd pers put 3 or 4 braces across just to be sure (sicne you won't see it later on anyway).


----------



## nomel (Jul 20, 2009)

The center brace is very important structurally! If it's not in place, those long panels of glass will have to hold themselves from bowing. I would put a strip of equiv plastic on top, attached with epoxy. I wouldn't trust the probably hundreds of pounds that brace is going to see to a soft flexible compound. You want it to be rigid and take the weight without any "give".


----------



## RandallW20 (Jan 30, 2009)

What is "equiv plastic"?


----------



## RandallW20 (Jan 30, 2009)

Bump...


----------



## Tomsk (Mar 4, 2010)

equivalent?


----------

